# Tudor Black Bay 58 availability?



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Are these watches available to just buy ,or is there a waiting list? Also,due to the popularity of this model, can a discount still be negotiated? I'm considering one of the leather strap versions. I'm not a fan of bracelets. Cheers


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's a bit hit and miss, I saw one in a London Goldsmith's store last week but have read on various forums that many outlets have a waiting list. It's only about £200 more on a bracelet and I would buy it on a bracelet then put it on a strap, the watch will be much more saleable with a bracelet if you tire of it.

As for discount? No chance.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Badman67 said:


> Also,due to the popularity of this model, can a discount still be negotiated?


 In 95% of instances nope. But if you find one in a smaller independent AD that also has a two year IFC option on Tudor watches , then you will get the difference to them if you pay cash and ask nicely [ about 7% ]. By pure coincidence I did see one for sale as a stock item at a dealer on the South Coast three weeks ago and there was that option with them. But it's an exception really.... Because most main ADs won't discount Tudor at all , even if they offer the 2 year IFC ... in other words telling you to pay MORE for the watch if using cash...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

In the new year when I went into the AD's where I'd bought mine at xmas, I was told the waiting list had got longer and the price was going up again.

I wating from August to December last year for mine from David M Robinson in Manchester.

The deposit was 20% but during the wait the price went up by £120

In the end and not having seen the watch before, it was worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Mmm. In in Newcastle on Wednesday so I'll have a look. I see Ernest Jones website say in store only so I'll have to see if that's actually right. Will be paying cash so I'll politely ask about discount of they have them. Everyone living their Black Bays? No regrets? I'm loving the vintage vibe.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

People seem to have more luck in Fraser Hart for some reason??


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Badman67 said:


> Mmm. In in Newcastle on Wednesday so I'll have a look. I see Ernest Jones website say in store only so I'll have to see if that's actually right. Will be paying cash so I'll politely ask about discount of they have them. Everyone living their Black Bays? No regrets? I'm loving the vintage vibe.


 I am still enjoying my early model Black Bay :yes:


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

JoT said:


> It's a bit hit and miss, I saw one in a London Goldsmith's store last week but have read on various forums that many outlets have a waiting list. It's only about £200 more on a bracelet and I would buy it on a bracelet then put it on a strap, the watch will be much more saleable with a bracelet if you tire of it.
> 
> As for discount? No chance.


 When people say put it on a strap im assuming that be a non tudor strap, to me it would be shame to put it good watch on non brand strap, would take away a bit of its authenticity in my eyes, or am i reading it wrong and you do indeed put it on a tudor strap.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

sabailand said:


> When people say put it on a strap im assuming that be a non tudor strap, to me it would be shame to put it good watch on non brand strap, would take away a bit of its authenticity in my eyes, or am i reading it wrong and you do indeed put it on a tudor strap.


 It depends on the strap really. I have my black bay on a strap I initially bought it on the Tudor strap and got the bracelet separate (similar reason to as mentioned above). I wasn't too impressed with the Tudor strap and have since replaced it with a Rios strap which is very comfortable and looks the part. I would say though the Tudor strap is a much softer leather but the Rios one feels more robust.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Mine's still a baby yet but so far it's love :inlove:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I like the 58 on the genuine NATO.










but mean that they don't supply the NATO with the bracelet option as they did with my Black Bay.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sabailand said:


> When people say put it on a strap im assuming that be a non tudor strap, to me it would be shame to put it good watch on non brand strap, would take away a bit of its authenticity in my eyes, or am i reading it wrong and you do indeed put it on a tudor strap.


 Yes, you are reading it wrong!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Badman67 said:


> Mmm. In in Newcastle on Wednesday so I'll have a look. I see Ernest Jones website say in store only so I'll have to see if that's actually right. Will be paying cash so I'll politely ask about discount of they have them. Everyone living their Black Bays? No regrets? I'm loving the vintage vibe.


 Tudor watches are not available to buy new online in the UK.

I flipped my Black bay red bezel ( Identical to @JoT 's watch , but the in house movement version ) because the underside of the lug ends are sharp and for my wrist profile it was a no-no.

Check that the sharp lugs are ok with your wrist profile is my advice , other than that , perfect watches in every respect.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Badman67 said:


> Will be paying cash so I'll politely ask about discount of they have them.


 Nobody wants cash, the banks charge businesses for banking it, and you need to send staff off to the bank to pay it in, with the associated risks involved. My wife managed to get 15% on other Tudor models from an independent AD, paying by debit card.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I like the 58 on the genuine NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> but mean that they don't supply the NATO with the bracelet option as they did with my Black Bay.


 I'm not a fan of straps especially leather but that one does look 'right'


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I'm not a fan of straps especially leather but that one does look 'right'


 It feels right on the wrist as well.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Nobody wants cash, the banks charge businesses for banking it, and you need to send staff off to the bank to pay it in, with the associated risks involved. My wife managed to get 15% on other Tudor models from an independent AD, paying by debit card.


 "cash" means debit card these days. Thats what I mean't.

Instant cleared payment, as opposed to CC or IFC.

I did not mean to go in with a suitcase full of notes .... :thumbsup:



sabailand said:


> When people say put it on a strap im assuming that be a non tudor strap, to me it would be shame to put it good watch on non brand strap, would take away a bit of its authenticity in my eyes, or am i reading it wrong and you do indeed put it on a tudor strap.


 Personally I think Tudor bracelets are amazing quality ... but their straps are rubbish.

Other opinions will vary of course , but the NATO my BB came with was crap, and the leather strap clasp system has an inherent design fault. SO for me it would go straight on a Hirsch ( after filing down the lugs ..... )


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Nobody wants cash, the banks charge businesses for banking it, and you need to send staff off to the bank to pay it in, with the associated risks involved. My wife managed to get 15% on other Tudor models from an independent AD, paying by debit card.


 I say cash but I mean debit card. That's the 'new cash' in my eyes because as you say, people don't like actuall cash now. But they must like debit paid for because 0% is never really free. Someone's paying something. So,paying in full must be more profitable for them?


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

JoT said:


> I am still enjoying my early model Black Bay :yes:


 A better model to own with the ETA movement rather than in-house movement.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> A better model to own with the ETA movement rather than in-house movement.


 That's the other thing I'm thinking about. I'd rather have an ETA movement for the sake of servicing. Can an independent watchmaker service an in-house movement?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Badman67 said:


> That's the other thing I'm thinking about. I'd rather have an ETA movement for the sake of servicing. Can an independent watchmaker service an in-house movement?


 Also the ETA ones are already worth more on the secondary market ....


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Turpinr said:


> I'm not a fan of straps especially leather but that one does look 'right'


 Couldnt find a pic of mine on the leather strap but here is my GMT on a rubber watch strap


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Badman67 said:


> Can an independent watchmaker service an in-house movement?


 They probably could, but with an in-house movement would you want them to?

I haven't owned a Tudor, but because of the Rolex link I would go down the route of getting Tudor to service it.

I would prefer the ETA watch in all honesty for two reasons, low cost servicing, and long term value...anything different has a better chance of increasing in value over time.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

I couldnt even get a discount off the BB Heritage the other year, never mind a 58.... Not a single penny off list and i tried!

Got a "free" holdall and a brochure thrown in :laugh:


----------



## Yamyam (Sep 14, 2018)

Saw one in the window on a Nato strap in Birmingham WoS last month and bought it, the week after was in Merry Hill Goldsmiths and they had one on the bracelet also in the window, just need to travel around and get lucky, got to say its a beauty on the nato


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I couldnt even get a discount off the BB Heritage the other year, never mind a 58....


 Yes a lot of ADs won't do any IFC on Rolex/Tudor and if that's the case then they won't discount. End of Story. However , Tudor are worth every penny of full RRP in my opinion for their sub £3K watches .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yes a lot of ADs won't do any IFC on Rolex/Tudor and if that's the case then they won't discount. End of Story. However , Tudor are worth every penny of full RRP in my opinion for their sub £3K watches .... :thumbsup:


 I got IFC on both our watches.

Agreed on the worth of the sub £3K watches, I could have easily got different ones and didn't really agree with Mrs Turpinr's choice but she likes it. :biggrin:


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well Ernest Jones offer 10% voucher off your next purchase voucher! Excellent I thought. That'll knock £260 off the retail price for leather strap version.Signed up to their e-mail subscription to get the code. Sorted! Except not sorted at all. Terms and conditions exclude Tudor and many other watches and jewellery  Sad times


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Badman67 said:


> Sad times


 Not at all you need to cheer up mate .... not getting discount on sub £3k watches that are already terrific value for money is no big deal.

Its not the same as walking out of an AD with a £1900 Tag A.R. .... that's like just setting fire to a grand.


----------



## Yamyam (Sep 14, 2018)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> JonnyOldBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Its not the same as walking out of an AD with a £1900 Tag A.R. .... that's like just setting fire to a grand.


 Made me laff


----------

